# [SOLVED] W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?



## pattehph0x (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, here's the issue I'm having, I recently installed Windows 7 RC x64, and everything seemed to be running smoothly, until I tried to run Prototype...

I got the message "You are restricted from playing a game with these ratings".

Now, this would be understandable if I had parental controls turned on, but I don't, I am the administrator and ONLY user account, and I don't even have a parental controls option, the component doesn't seem to exist, I don't see it in Programs and Features.

As far as internet browsing, it seems completely unrestricted, I can visit any website regardless of content.

I tried to search the registry to see if I could modify the value, but I wasn't able to find it, google isn't helping very much...

Specs (Though irrelevant in this case) are as follows:
Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.55ghz
4gb Corsair DDR2 800mhz
BFG GTX260 216core 896mb
600watt OCZ Technologies PS (18a * 4 on 12v)
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
HDs: 2x WD36GB Raptor (RAID 0)
1x WD Caviar 120gb 8mb Cache (IDE)
1x WD500gb SATA 32mb Cache (SATA)

Operating system is Windows 7 Release Candidate, build 7100, fully up to date.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

This is an odd one.
Can you please go start -> type *parental*, then hit 'Enter'.
Take a screenshot of what you see and post it here.

In the meantime, try running the game as an administartor (right click the icon -> Run as administrator)


----------



## pattehph0x (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/clipboard01dzt.jpg/

Run as Administrator gives me the same error.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

I guess we have a problem regarding the same game lol

your problem is seriously weird, never heard of a such thing, like the computer has it's own mind and tells you that you can't play games for older than 17 

I've been trying to fix my problem for the past 5 hours and nothing, still the same **** appears


----------



## pattehph0x (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

Are you on windows 7 as well?

My problem seems to be that I chose not to install the parental controls component, so now it's defaulting to a certain rating and without the component I can't change that =/

I've reported the issue to microsoft, but in the meantime I'd like to figure out a way around this that isn't reinstalling with parental controls =/


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

nah, I got windows XP, I have the same problem with lots of other games as well, and I have a gaming computer so it's kinda weird

although the game is brand new, my specs are good and it still gives me the problem, like I'm damned


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

That is very strange. I can't even find an option to remove them so I don't know how you did it.

Did you do a clean install of the Windows 7 RC or is this an upgrade?
If you go into the Control Panel, then into User Accounts and Family Safety, do you even see the option there?


----------



## pattehph0x (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

It was a clean reformat/install.

I don't have User accounts and family safety, it's just called user accounts, and no, the option isn't there.

Also, I did it with vLite.

I realize that I caused my own problem, but I'm hoping there's a way around it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

Did you take away any features when you used vlite to make the Windows 7 DVD?


----------



## pattehph0x (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

A dozen or so yes.

I've recently reinstalled W7 and I left parental controls in.

It solved the problem.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

I thought so.

So what did features did you leave out?
I'm glad this problem is fixed.


----------



## pattehph0x (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: W7 Parental Controls blocking games even when disabled?*

I'm afraid I don't have a concise list, my original install shrunk the final size by 5gb, my current one shrinks it by 3.5gb, I had a look at the vLite forum and they had suggestions on what can be removed and what cannot.


----------



## redline0889 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a clue on how to fix this without doing a complete reinstall? I am having the same problem with windows 7 rc and I don't believe I have parental controls installed either.


----------



## lama123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

It happend to me too (Prototype, windows 7, Parental control, You are restricted from playing a game with these ratings)
, and after a while I recognised that it happens when I set the Deafult language for non-unicode programs to English.
(Control panel->Regional and language->advanced)
when I set it back to what it was, Hebrew (which is r-t-l language), The game launched again.

try settting it to hebrew first. if it's working try other language if you want...


----------

